# Companion Vouchers... where are people getting these?



## inspiration100 (Aug 13, 2010)

A college buddy and me want to take a trip to Oakland from Seattle. Being that we are trying to nickle and dime our way around, these vouchers seem pretty useful. I've read (and seen one on ebay) for companion vouchers and I'm curious how people get them? Are the emailed to "select" accounts? does every select account get one a year?

I think this would make our trip affordable enough to take it, otherwise we might have to just do a road trip.

Oh, and if anyone has one they won't use on here... I'll donate you some money for your "time" to send me one :lol: .


----------



## darien-l (Aug 13, 2010)

inspiration100 said:


> A college buddy and me want to take a trip to Oakland from Seattle. Being that we are trying to nickle and dime our way around, these vouchers seem pretty useful. I've read (and seen one on ebay) for companion vouchers and I'm curious how people get them? Are the emailed to "select" accounts? does every select account get one a year?


They are physical vouchers that get snail-mailed to Select and Select Plus AGR members once a year.



> I think this would make our trip affordable enough to take it, otherwise we might have to just do a road trip.


Can you do the trip in February? These vouchers expire at the end of February, and there is usually a mass unloading of them on eBay during that month. This year I picked one up for $10. Selling them is a violation of AGR program rules, but sellers try to get around that with language like "you are bidding on an empty envelope, and the voucher is a free gift." 

You can even make the reservation now for February, lock in the low bucket fare, and then call and apply the voucher when you get it.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 14, 2010)

Interesting. Thanks for the info. We should probably add this to the AGR knowledge base.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 14, 2010)

darien-l said:


> Can you do the trip in February? These vouchers expire at the end of February, and there is usually a mass unloading of them on eBay during that month. This year I picked one up for $10.


Or you can save the $10 (or so), because late in the year many AU members offer their unused coupons here on AU to other members *FOR FREE*!


----------



## inspiration100 (Aug 14, 2010)

Someone has been kind enough to offer to snail mail me one! Thanks a bunch to the person that is doing so!

So it looks like I am going to need to try and hit select next year then  .


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 14, 2010)

We are all one *DIS*functional family here at AU!



(Some more so than others!



Yes - that includes me!)


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 14, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> We are all one *DIS*functional family here at AU! :lol: (Some more so than others!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - that includes me!)


Aloha

I would not say your DISfunctional, but most of us don't know, with aloha, what your function is! :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh that's it, you make us laugh, Mahalo :hi:


----------



## Bigval109 (Aug 15, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> darien-l said:
> 
> 
> > Can you do the trip in February? These vouchers expire at the end of February, and there is usually a mass unloading of them on eBay during that month. This year I picked one up for $10.
> ...


So do you just ask for one in a post and see what replys you get? Last year I asked and received two club acela passes  but the heavy snow storms kept me from going on my trip  so I then forwarded them to someone who could still use them I think the traveler asked for them. I put them in the mail and they got there in time. I'm asking now because I want this old guy who works at my church to ride the train with me to the chicago auto show in feb. Since he lives off of SS a voucher would cover some of the cost and he would get a small adventure.


----------



## SharonLPK (Aug 15, 2010)

In the past, I've been able to 'obtain' these vouchers even though I'm not select... I was always afraid that they were counterfeit though... This year I've seen some that were 'available' that were printed on special paper that showed logos on it, vs. other that are printed on just plain white paper stock. So I'm curious, which are the legitimate ones? Thanks in advance


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 15, 2010)

Select members get them to? I thought that was exclusive to Select+ members


----------



## AlanB (Aug 15, 2010)

No, Select members do not get the companion vouchers, they get the Club Acela/10% off voucher instead. At least not anymore, I believe that they used to get them in years past.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 15, 2010)

SharonLPK said:


> In the past, I've been able to 'obtain' these vouchers even though I'm not select... I was always afraid that they were counterfeit though... This year I've seen some that were 'available' that were printed on special paper that showed logos on it, vs. other that are printed on just plain white paper stock. So I'm curious, which are the legitimate ones? Thanks in advance


In an effort to combat those who sell their coupons, of any type, AGR started a new thing this year. All coupons now have the member's name and AGR number printed on them. This allows AGR to suspend/terminate the accounts of anyone trying to sell the vouchers for profit. The vouchers are still transferable, but only when freely given away.

I suspect that perhaps some of the "plain paper" ones that you're seeing are the member's attempts to remove their name and number from the pass, perhaps by photo copying the card and then using whiteout or other similar tactics. Maybe a few are even using their photos from last year in an effort to circumvent this new development.

And of course there is always the chance that there are a few unscrupulous people out there who aren't selling the real thing and hoping to take the money and run.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Which raises the Question: Alan, how do the agents determine if the coupon was freely given to another pax when another persons name is on them? There are always members needing/asking for others to send them coupons that wouldnt otherwise get used !(from us folks out here in fly over land! :lol: ) Last year I sent all of mine to members back East but dont want to have my AGR account suspended or a friend that tries to use one of my coupons hasseled! What's up?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 15, 2010)

Ticket agents don't make that determination and in fact it says right on the back of the coupon that it is transferable.

But put the coupon up for sale with a picture of it and you may well find your AGR account gone.


----------



## SharonLPK (Aug 15, 2010)

So, then, agents should take them even if on plain white paper/card stock as long as a member's information is printed on them? I would have thought that just those on the special paper stock with what looks like a shiny Amtrak logo would be the only ones accepted...


----------



## AlanB (Aug 15, 2010)

SharonLPK said:


> So, then, agents should take them even if on plain white paper/card stock as long as a member's information is printed on them? I would have thought that just those on the special paper stock with what looks like a shiny Amtrak logo would be the only ones accepted...


Absolutely not! The agents won't take anything but the special paper stock with the shiny Amtrak logo.

I said that I believe that some people are making copies to show you what you're getting without showing their number online; but they would still have to give you the real thing, not some doctored copy if/when you win the auction.


----------



## SharonLPK (Aug 15, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Absolutely not! The agents won't take anything but the special paper stock with the shiny Amtrak logo.
> 
> I said that I believe that some people are making copies to show you what you're getting without showing their number online; but they would still have to give you the real thing, not some doctored copy if/when you win the auction.


Yes exactly what I thought about the agents  And now I totally understand what you are saying about the white paper copy, duh lol


----------



## RailFanLNK (Aug 20, 2010)

My real family and my AU family put the "fun" in dysfunctional! :lol:


----------



## amamba (Aug 21, 2010)

I did just want to mention that I "purchased" some upgrade coupons with 10,000 AGR points. Those coupons did NOT have the member name and number on them.


----------



## Bigval109 (Aug 30, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> darien-l said:
> 
> 
> > Can you do the trip in February? These vouchers expire at the end of February, and there is usually a mass unloading of them on eBay during that month. This year I picked one up for $10.
> ...


I'm hoping for a companion voucher for use in feb. In case anyone can spare one. Pleeeease :help: PM me and I'll give you my address. I saw one on ebay for $24.00 and another with a bid of $69.00.


----------

